# ...black rhombeus...



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

I'm Marko and I need ID for my piranha. I bought it under the name rhobmeus, but I need confirmation from piranha experts. It is in size 10cm (4")

View attachment 84867


View attachment 84868


View attachment 84869


View attachment 84870


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

It's a rhom.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like my Serrasalmus Compressus.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think it's a Rhom, even if it has some "bars"


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Definatley some bars there! At a glance it looks like a rhom but those bars are throwing me off!

Jay


----------



## pietpiranha (Apr 14, 2004)

Serrasalmus Compressus


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

my 2 cents commpy also.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

...
View attachment 84965
...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

compressus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

aquariumwild said:


> ...
> View attachment 84965
> ...


Frank is on vacation, and won't be back until 2006, so you'll have to deal with us members









The pattern is throwing me off guard a bit, as he has a few 'bars', but no more than just a few. Your fish resembles this Compressus quite a lot, so that's why I'm leaning towards S. compressus.
This quote from the OPEFE website strengthens my belief:


http://www.opefe.com/compressus.html said:


> The bars and spots appear during certain times of growth and eventually become fixed. So it is quite possible to have a young specimen with just spots on the body, then later develop the bars.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Compressus's eyes are not red. Is that due to flash ???


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

That piranha has red eyes, it's not affect of flash. If you take good look on coloration of piranha it shows black and purple color like adult black rhombeus.

Do you maybe know any other expert who will give final answer? That answer must be at least 90% true.

Best regards
Marko


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just passing through for a quick visit and look see. The fish photo is not the best and does not give a good flank view. However, as some have noted the spots/bars are present and the eye color for S. compressus is reddish-orange. The humeral spot is also evident on some S. compressus. My impression based on this photo is the species is very likely S. compressus. That's the best opinion I can give you unless you can produce a better photo. Feel free to email me, as I'm only visiting PFURY for short periods of time to see what's happening. [email protected]


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello Frank

Thanks for reply. I'll send you new photos on your email.

Best regards
Marko


----------

